# FRIED CABBAGE AND BACON  WITH EGGS



## Sowsage (Nov 7, 2019)

Well its not smoked or grilled but the bacon counts for something right? We do this often in the cold months and it makes for a pretty filling meal. Here is how i do it. CAUTION LOTS OF BACON GREASE! 

I start with diced bacon. This was a 12oz pack. Put it in the cast iron pot and start to cook it down
	

		
			
		

		
	








A little sizzling action 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then i cut a cabbage in quarters and remove the stem/hard white core. I like to also seperate the inner white parts from the outer more leafy green parts. I cook down the white parts first because it takes longer to get soft. And i like my cabbage cooked way down . The green leafy parts dont have to be as cooked down just soft.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then rough chop the white parts and start adding to the pot. I cant get it all in at once but as it cooks down i just add more untill its all in there.
	

		
			
		

		
	











Keep stiring it up and folding in the bacon while its cooking down
	

		
			
		

		
	







Once all the white parts are added in and cooked down real good it looks something like this
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then its time to start adding the outer green leafy parts and get those cooked until soft
	

		
			
		

		
	











I like to eat mine with a couple of over easy eggs seasoned with salt pepper and some chilli powder.
	

		
			
		

		
	







And now for a little egg yolk action! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







This dish isnt for everyone but we sure like it around here. Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 7, 2019)

jcam222
  this should be right up your alley on the keto thing. I'm pretty sure this qualifies for that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2019)

Hmm, I often eat Bacon pieces mixed with Eggs, but never tried that with Cabbage.
Odds are I'd love it, but Mrs Bear might not like the After-effects!!
Thanks for showing!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 7, 2019)

I'll take a double helping, please/thank you.
*Like!*


----------



## PNW Chuck (Nov 7, 2019)

This something I can definitely try to make. Looks great


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 7, 2019)

Sowsage you are right we love that in my house!! Cook cabbage with bacon is one of our favs. I’ll have to try it with eggs I’ve not done that. We often eat it solo or as a side for steaks. Yours looks great.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 7, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Hmm, I often eat Bacon pieces mixed with Eggs, but never tried that with Cabbage.
> Odds are I'd love it, but Mrs Bear might not like the After-effects!!
> Thanks for showing!
> Like.
> ...


Yes After-effects are definitely possible with this one! Lol!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 7, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> I'll take a double helping, please/thank you.
> *Like!*


Thanks! I always think im going to have a second helping of this stuff but it never happens!  Its Its really filling!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 7, 2019)

PNW Chuck said:


> This something I can definitely try to make. Looks great


Thanks! If you like cabbage you cant go wrong with this one.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 7, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Sowsage you are right we love that in my house!! Cook cabbage with bacon is one of our favs. I’ll have to try it with eggs I’ve not done that. We often eat it solo or as a side for steaks. Yours looks great.


Thanks! Yes definitely try the eggs. If you like a runny yolk youll love it! The yolk really adds something to it for sure!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 7, 2019)

Hey, what's not to love??  Fried cabbage, bacon, and eggs.  Sounds great.
Gary


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 7, 2019)

bacon makes everything good, love those eggs look like they are cooked perfect,


----------



## Braz (Nov 7, 2019)

I could eat that. Nice job.


----------



## rc4u (Nov 7, 2019)

well now I know how to incorporate cabbage in my bean soups and baked beans. thanks.. I only use bag beans never canned


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 7, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> bacon makes everything good, love those eggs look like they are cooked perfect,


Thanks! My 6 year old calls them dippy eggs! He dips his toast in them....and his sausage...or pancakes..waffles..bacon  well you get the point. Good for dipping! 


Braz said:


> I could eat that. Nice job.


Thanks!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 7, 2019)

C


rc4u said:


> well now I know how to incorporate cabbage in my bean soups and baked beans. thanks.. I only use bag beans never canned


Cabbage in soups is great


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2019)

My Wife and I must be odd! I've made Fried Cabbage and Onions in Bacon Grease and we Hated it! Now in our defense,  we bother grew up on Cabbage and Onions Fried in a lot of Butter, and eat it frequently as Halushki, Cabbage and Noodles. We also eat it as a side and as a filling for Pierogi. I have not tried Fried Cabbage and Eggs but seeing how good your dish looks, it will be going to the top of my list. Thanks for posting...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Nov 8, 2019)

I always do cured pork and cabbage, I also like a little apple and brown sugar on iot! I like eggs but never thought of cabbage, did I mention I really like cabbage? LOL.... its harder on dates than onions ever were.... Gonna have to try this, its most definitely cabbage season here now too! 

Thanks for showing me something new!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 8, 2019)

foamheart said:


> I always do cured pork and cabbage, I also like a little apple and brown sugar on iot! I like eggs but never thought of cabbage, did I mention I really like cabbage? LOL.... its harder on dates than onions ever were.... Gonna have to try this, its most definitely cabbage season here now too!
> 
> Thanks for showing me something new!


Thanks for the like! Apple and brown sugar sounds amazing!  Ill be trying that out soon!


----------



## Cabo (Nov 8, 2019)

Looks really good for a cold day.  It is still in the 80s here in Florida.
My German grandmother made something very similar.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 8, 2019)

Cabo said:


> Looks really good for a cold day.  It is still in the 80s here in Florida.
> My German grandmother made something very similar.


thanks for the like! Its currently 19° here. Lol.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 8, 2019)

I have never even thought of that combo, but it sure looks good!!
Nice work & thanks for posting this!
Al


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 8, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I have never even thought of that combo, but it sure looks good!!
> Nice work & thanks for posting this!
> Al


Thanks Al!


----------

